# gp100 or p95 ruger



## newguy07 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for all of the comments on the other thread. I think as of now I am leaning towards one of these guns the ruger gp100 387 magnum or the ruger p95 9mm. Which of these are the best gun for a beginer to handguns. I dont want something with a lot of recoil, I dont plan on carrying it on me concealed at all times but plan on getting a permit to be able to carry it for self defense. Also, I plan on target shooting with it on a regular basis out in the yard. Maybe squirels or rabbits also. Big questions include:
Which is easiest to shoot maintain, and clean?
Which is going to have less recoil and are they both managable? I am not a real big guy afterall.
Which is going to have affordable enough ammo to go out and shoot several times a month as targets (probably shoot 38 special and of the 387)
Thanks again!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Simple and easy to clean will be the revolver. I'm not sure about recoil, but I think the GP100 is pretty big and heavy, and therefore should have less recoil.

Call your local Wal-Mart to get prices on boxes of Ammo. I can't recall off-hand which is cheaper.

From what you describe, I think you'll be happier with the revolver for your first gun. 

Wait six months, then get the semi-auto. :mrgreen: 

Just MHO

WM


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Except for cleaning the burn marks on the cylinder. I loathe doing that.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Choices*

I have the GP-100 amoungst others which are all semi-auto.

The GP-100 does VERY well with recoil on .38s, but .357s have a strong kick in any gun I've ever tried. The GP-100 is pretty sizable and heavy so it should handle better than most on recoil, but the size makes it tough for concealed carry. I got the stainless steel 6" barrel so there is no way I could ever carry it concealed. I'm very happy with that gun overall. It looks as great as the day I bought it. The stock trigger is the biggest weakness, but once you learn trigger control it can shoot very acurately even on double action pulls. If you really want to be able to carry I'd look more at the SP-101 which is heavier than most concealed carry revolvers and handles the recoil on .38s well.

The P95 in 9MM will be much cheaper on the ammo cost than even .38. The Ruger semi-autos are great guns and I'm sure you wouldn't regret it. 9MM recoil is very manageable in any full size gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you want a great general purpose gun for plinking,range, and target you can't beat a Gp-100 with a 4" or 6" barrel. Shoots .38s for just about anything you would want without any sharp recoil. Shoots .357s for hunting and home protection. Recoils more but not sever. I have owned this caliber in the three major brands and it is one the best that man ever invented. Pluse your grandkids will thank you some day for passing that old GP-100 on to them. Good luck.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Your going to do very well getting either of them. The GP100 is a great revolver. I wish that I still had mine, but I sold it back to the friend that sold it to me when he asked me to do so.

The P95 is one of my favorite pistols. It's stone cold reliable and will run with anything else out there on the market despite what the gun snobs say.

It basically comes down to your desire to have a pistol or a revolver. I suggest you try to handle and shoot each prior to plunking down your dollars. That way you buy whichever one works better for you.

Or, as is the common answer to these questions, get both.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I have both and you can't go wrong with either. My P95 is one of the early ones and I have never had a failure of any kind with any ammo or mags. Just a solid, dependable pistol. My GP100 is a 3" fixed sight version bought used and could be carried concealed without too much problem. I would buy the revolver for a first gun.


----------

